# Dimmer controlado por Corriente Continua



## Fogonazo

*Dimmer controlado por Corriente Continua*

Este esquema que publico no pretende ser un dimmer MDX, pero tiene lo suyo, esta manejado por una tensión de CC variable de 0 a 10VCC que puede provenir de una PC, un programador de efectos de iluminación, un secuencial o ....¿?¿?¿?¿?.

*Para que sirve esto ?*
Piensen posibilidades.
Se maneja con una tensión de 10VCC galvanicamente aislada de la línea, o sea totalmente segura.
Se podrá conectar a un simple potenciómetro, este y varios mas se conectan a una pequeña fuente regulada y tenemos un panel de efectos con master e individuales.

Esta es la primera parte, a medida que las vaya dibujando agregare otras mas, dentro de las que pienso agregar esta un audiorítmico, un  secuencial, tal vez un programador de efectos, veremos.
El audiorítmico se puede programar en intensidad, o sea que las luces prenden con la música pero no al máximo sino hasta el valor de intensidad que uno desea.

A diferencia de otros dimmer, este regula prácticamente desde 0V hasta el máximo sin perdidas importantes de tensión en ninguno de ambos extremos de la regulación. 

*Funcionamiento:*
Dentro de la fuente de alimentación se encuentra un detector de paso por cero de la tensión de la red, este dispara el inicio de una rampa con una excursión de 10V PaP que se aplicara a las entradas Inversoras de Amplificadores Operacionales.

Sobre la otra entrada del comparador se aplica la tensión de control variable manualmente o por algún método.
Al momento de ser la tensión de rampa superior al valor de la tensión de control, el comparador cambia de estado aplicando tensión sobre una de las entradas de la compuerta AND.

El estado alto del comparador se producirá al llegar la tensión de la rampa al valor de ajuste manual, como la rampa se encuentra sincronizada con el semiciclo de la tensión de red un mayor valor de ajuste manual dará como resultado un retraso en el disparo del esquema y del triac de potencia, un retrazo del disparo del triac, produce una reducción de la tensión eficaz aplicada a la lámpara.

Dentro de las figuras están las formas de onda para una regulación de 15% y otra al 85% en las que se puede apreciar el principio de funcionamiento.


La otra entrada de la compuerta AND proviene de un control ON-OFF, un circuito lógico, un audiorriítmico, una PC, o algo ¿?

Estando habilitada la compuerta permite el paso de la señal del comparador al Optotriac, que a su vez dispara al triac de potencia


----------



## mabauti

el unico detalle es calibrar los voltajes o tiempos, alguna idea Fogo?

por otra parte un EXCELENTE aporte Fogo!


----------



## capitanp

Este circuito tiene la particularidad de der muy vulnerable a variaciones de temperatura, una vez que lo ajustes funcionar excelente pero al siguiente encendido fallara, una solucion es hacer un mejor detector de cruce por cero

Salud<>s


----------



## Eduardo

Donde esta ese defecto?


----------



## Fogonazo

R2 detecta el cruce por 0 de la red de alimentacion y sincroniza la rampa con este.
Para aislar el filtro y permitir "leer" los semiciclos esta el diodo D3 entre el rectificador y el filtro.


Edit:
El único ajuste que necesita es lograr la rampa mas larga posible sin llegar a 10mS.
Esta dará la mejor regulación.


Disponible la versión 2.01 ! LLame YA ¡¡ Nuestras operadoras los están esperando.


----------



## Fogonazo

Versión 2.01:
Mas rampa, mas estabilidad, mas corriente de salida, mas componentes.

Llame Ya, nuestras operadoras están esperando su llamada, no se pierda esta increíble oferta para El Foro

Deposite U$ 25 en las cuentas de La Fogonazo Incorporaited de Islas Caimán y reciba como oferta especial la bendición del Dalay Lama.
Este producto NO se encuentra disponible en comercios. Es una oferta solo para “El Foro”


----------



## eserock

Gracias por la rapidez conque responden, gracias por las diversas ideas, ahora les explico lo que quiero hacer tengo, una señal de 1 Mhz en forma de diente de sierra, la aplico a una etapa amplificadora con un tip 41c, coloco una bobina de choque en el colector del tip y la fuente para evitar fugaz despues la salida la aplico a un juego de resistencia y potenciometro que varia entre 10 y 150 ohms para controlar el tamaño de la señal que sera aplicada a otra etapa de amplificación. ya me harte que en ese circuito se quema el pot y se daña todo el equipo,  mi idea es hcer una fuente variable, controlada con el pic y un triac que alimente al tip con diferentes voltajes para cambiar la amplitud  en lugar del potenciometro, agradeceria su  opinion


----------



## Fogonazo

Disculpa peo no entiendo. 

Cuando hablas de fuente, te refieres a una fuente de alimentacion con pre-regulador ?


----------



## eserock

algo asi en lugar de alimentar el tip siempre con un voltaje fijo, este lo manejare variable al controlar el ciclo de trabajo del triac, esto lo vi funcionando en un circuito, quiero hacer el propio pero entendiendo la razon del funcionamiento.

mañana te posteo el diagrama para que me des tu opinion gracias


----------



## Gradmaster

Hola a todos, el problema que se me presenta ademas de mi mala ortografia, es el sig. estoy fabricando un Dimmer controlado con un micro, mediante PWM, uso una frecuencia de 2500Hz y la tension varia desde 0,1V hasta 4,7V la etapa de control la tengo ailada con el optotriac moc3031, el problema esta, en que al ir disminuyendo el ancho de pulso van se presentan pulsos que encienden y apagan el foco de carga, alguien conoce algun circuito optoacoplado que elimine estos pulsos?


----------



## Fogonazo

Gradmaster dijo:
			
		

> estoy fabricando un Dimmer controlado con un micro, mediante PWM, uso una frecuencia de 2500Hz y la tension varia desde 0,1V hasta 4,7V la etapa de control la tengo ailada con el *optotriac moc3031*, el problema esta, en que al ir disminuyendo el ancho de pulso van se presentan pulsos que encienden y apagan el foco de carga, alguien conoce algun circuito optoacoplado que elimine estos pulsos?



Una vez que disparas el triac, este conduce hasta que la corriente que circula por este llega a cero (Aunque no tenga tension de disparo), asi que tu PWM ya no funciona porque no se "Apaga" el optotriac, si este a su vez maneja un triac de potencia, el problema se duplico, mas bien se fue al cuadrado


----------



## Gradmaster

El triac 2N6071A reconoce el pulso TTL, el inconveniente es que el circuito si disminuye la intensidad luminoza del foco por lo que si se esta desactivando el triac,  el problema segun creo es que se esta generando una capacitancia paracita, por que actua como si se descargara y cargara un capacitor aun sin utilizar alguno en todo el circuito, y si coloco alguno como se ve en el diagrama, el pulso es mas notorio.


----------



## matias marquez

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Versión 2.01:
> Mas rampa, mas estabilidad, mas corriente de salida, mas componentes.
> 
> Llame Ya, nuestras operadoras están esperando su llamada, no se pierda esta increíble oferta para El Foro
> 
> Deposite U$ 25 en las cuentas de La Fogonazo Incorporaited de Islas Caimán y reciba como oferta especial la bendición del Dalay Lama.
> Este producto NO se encuentra disponible en comercios. Es una oferta solo para “El Foro”



Disculpen mi ignorancia, soy nuevo en el foro, y quisiera saber cual ic es el utilizado en el circuito rampa 2.01 que fogonazo publicó. gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

En efecto, no coloque que integrado es Sorry !

Cualquier tipo de temporizador 555 te sirve (por ejemplo LM555)


----------



## POLI

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Versión 2.01:
> Mas rampa, mas estabilidad, mas corriente de salida, mas componentes.
> 
> Llame Ya, nuestras operadoras están esperando su llamada, no se pierda esta increíble oferta para El Foro
> 
> Deposite U$ 25 en las cuentas de La Fogonazo Incorporaited de Islas Caimán y reciba como oferta especial la bendición del Dalay Lama.
> Este producto NO se encuentra disponible en comercios. Es una oferta solo para “El Foro”



Muy bueno


----------



## santiago

fogonazo tengo una duda existencial, si uno 3 dimmers(circuitos de dimmer) , podria controlar una carga trifasica, ya que si se podria, se podrian crear desde arrancadores suaves hasta variadores de capacidad

es una idea, entre muchas de las que pasan debajo de mis pelos jeje

saludos buen aporte


----------



## Fogonazo

Si pero No aunque podria ser que No pero Si, (una de mis fraces mas logradas).

¿ Te quedo claro ? 


Existen un monton de metodos de arranque de motores trifasicos (9), varios de ellos trabajan en base a reducir la tension de alimentacion durante el arranque.
Para lograr un arranque suave podria funcionar.

Como regulador de velocidad no funcionara ni de casualidad.

Los motores tipo "Jaula de ardilla" responden muy mal o no responden a los cambios de tension de alimentacion (Otra de mis fraces mas logradas)

Cambio de tema:
Esto lo comento con la sola idea de crear espectativas

*Se viene el Dimmer digital*, esta en desarrollo avanzado.


----------



## santiago

ok, me confundi, ya que estudiandolo se podria hacer una especie de control de capacidad , para compresores a tornillo y alternativos que van desde los 30hp hasta los 125hp, ya se que es electronica de potencia y es bastante caro llevarlo a cabo, pero bue 

ah espero con ansias el digital (control digital para la luz de mi pieza, jeje)
saludos


----------



## jfranco

hola otra ves amigo fogonazo me gustaria saber como coloco el potenciometro para la entrada 0 - 10 si podrias darme  una idea o tienes algun circuito lo q deseo hacer es una mesa de varios canales y cada una con su master bueno aqui navegando  por internet encontre esta pagina con circuitos interesantes q se pueden descargar .......
http://www.publicwarehouse.co.uk/schematics/Lamp and Light.php?page=1


----------



## Fogonazo

En la fuente de alimentación y de la rampa tienes 10VCC regulados, colocas tu potenciómetro de 10K entre el positivo y GND, el cursor lo mandas a donde dice control 0-10VCC intensidad


----------



## jfranco

ok amigo esta bien...pero son  8 masters no tendria? que  hacer otro circuito mas elaborado para alimentar a todos los opams que tendria por canal....


----------



## Fogonazo

Son 8 master, y ¿ Cuantos individuales conectas a cada master ?

Puedes hacer una pequeña fuente regulada y regulable para la función master, a eso conectas los potenciómetros individuales de cada canal.
De esta forma tienes uno o varios controles generales (Control de escena) con los que regulas varios controles individuales, asignando a cada individual una intensidad particular.
Cuando incrementas el master, las intensidades individuales también se incrementan hasta llegar al valor pre-asignado.
Cuando decrementas el master, los canales irán decreciendo hasta cero.


----------



## jfranco

asi es amigo cada canal tiene un sub master  y un master general ,la parte de potencia la conectare a un triac de chapa como se dicen aqui en el Peru y cada triac tendra de carga 4 par 64 de 600 w a 110v cada lampara...mi idea es tambien conectar un secuencial con varios programas para el modo chaser y asi tener dos modos de manejar mi consola....


----------



## Fogonazo

Te sugiero la siguiente configuración que sería bastante profesional:

2 Master generales.
8 Sub-Master.
16 individuales (O mas)

Mediante conmutadores conectas el individual al sub-master que desees o a canales de efectos


----------



## ciri

creo que estoy medio colgado...
pero como elle acá desde https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/dimmer-indicador-digital-12138/

pero que se le podría hacer a un simple dimmer.. para colocarle un led o algún otro componente emisor de luz de pequeño tamaño.. para que indique cuando está encendido?


----------



## jfranco

hola amigo fogonazo me has dado muhcas luces ami proyecto de consola al final decidi hacerla de 8 canales o submasters y una sola master general ...lo que me interesa es colocarle un led indicador en donde podria ir este  led  claro que indique el aumento y disminucion d ela luz del dimmer muchas gracias


----------



## santiago

señor fogo retornando a la idea del arranque suave, no variador de velocidad, quiero hacer una prueba, me faltaria entender un poquito mas el circuito de control voy a armar 3 digitales y le pongo una tension de continua enclavadado en los tres y genero una rampa de voltage con no se que todavia la voy a generar,una vez que llego a los 10vcc , que accione un contactor y deje el motor directo

podria funcionar tengo un motor de 3hp para jugar jejeje mientras no vengan los de enersa quejandose por el consumo exesivo de mi idea devido a explosiones todo bien

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

santixman dijo:
			
		

> señor fogo retornando a la idea del arranque suave, no variador de velocidad, .....


Este post no es el método de arranque suave para motores de alterna
Los motores de alterna no responden o lo hacen muy mal a las variaciones de tensión como las de un dimmer.

Lo de *"Sr"* queda demasiado formal, no me simpatiza, prefiero: Fogo o Fogonazo a secas


----------



## santiago

jaja ok me dejo de joder con las explosiones

esta bien fogonazo "asecas" jeje 

saludos


----------



## anukdia

Hola fogo, podrias poner un esquema de como interconectar los modulos con los conmutadores (rampa-flash-secuencial)


----------



## Fogonazo

anukdia dijo:


> Hola fogo, podrias poner un esquema de como interconectar los modulos con los conmutadores (rampa-flash-secuencial)


¿ Flash ? ¿ Secuencial ? ¿ Y donde puse un esquema de eso ?.
No lo busques, no lo hice.


----------



## sann_latecnica

no me queda muy claro lo de los sub masters pero no importa,,
estoy en un proyecto de consola de 8 canales individuales con dos master qe
dividen dos escenas de 4 dimmers y creo qe con esto no voy a tener problemas.
quisiera saber si esto funciona antes de hacerlo,practicamente digo.
porque en electronica teoricamente todo funciona pero a la hora de las papas se quemo todo jaja.
no estoy discutiendo el circuito de fogo, me parecio perfecta la idea y me baso en eso.
alguna recomendacion para mi proyecto fogonazo?
 saludos gente

aa ya entendi,
el master me manejaria los 8 dimmers juntos.
y el submaster ,qe en este caso serian 2 me manejarian las dos escenas de 4 dimmers.
es correcto?


----------



## fernandoae

Lo mejor seria armar un dimmer con el pic16f84 controlado por la pc... alguien tiene algo? yo perdi un rar que tenia un dimmer de 10 canales 
También estoy analizando alternativas para manejar la intensidad de muchos leds por puerto serie... por ahora lo que tengo pensado es usar registros de desplazamiento para tener muchas salidas digitales y con eso controlar algunos dimmers...
Les molesta si lo vemos acá o hago otro tema?


----------



## guillermolioi

Fogonazo, una consulta, arme la version 2.01 y la lampara atenua de 0 a 100 perfecto, pero en la mitad del recorrido del pote la lampara titila un poco, como puedo eliminar ese afecto??, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

guillermolioi dijo:


> Fogonazo, una consulta, arme la version 2.01 y la lampara atenua de 0 a 100 perfecto, pero en la mitad del recorrido del pote la lampara titila un poco, como puedo eliminar ese afecto??, gracias


Prueba reemplazar C3 (47pF), del comparador, por otro de 150pF


----------



## guillermolioi

lo probe y no me funcionò, alguna idea???, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Básicamente ninguna, ya que no me imagino de donde puede provenir la inestabilidad.

Intenta poner en paralelo con C3 (Del 555) un capacitor de 100n


----------



## ismaelima

Buenas...como se podria usar este dimer para controlar desde la pc con mach 3 un motor monofasico, para variar su velocidad?


----------



## Fogonazo

ismaelima dijo:


> Buenas...como se podria usar este dimer para controlar desde la pc con mach 3 un motor monofasico, para variar su velocidad?


Intentar regular la velocidad de un motor tipo "Jaula de ardilla" con un dimmer NO es una buena opción.


----------



## Jadacuor

hola, estoy utilizando el primer circuito que posteo fogonazo en un control pi de temperatura, pero no estoy utilizando el transformador sino un divisor de voltaje y de ahi tomo la señal para sincronizar la rampa y funciona perfecto, el problema es que tengo conectado un micro 16f877a que esta leyendo la temperatura y se vuelve loco al momento que conecto la señal alterna para sincronizar la rampa..... alguna idea para filtrar el ruido que genera?    gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

jairo cuero dijo:


> ....... el problema es que tengo conectado un micro 16f877a que esta leyendo la temperatura y se vuelve loco al momento que conecto la señal alterna para sincronizar la rampa..... alguna idea para filtrar el ruido que genera?    gracias


Publicá el esquema.


----------



## Jadacuor

este es el circuito de la rampa... el valor de comparacion para la rampa viene desde un control PI, el pic lo utilizo solo para visualizar en lcd y enviar los datos a Labview.


----------



## fernandoae

Estaria bueno que entre todos hagamos un dimer de varios canales controlado por pc, no vi nada de eso hasta ahora.... que opinan?


----------



## linoush02

hola... estoy tratando de hacer un dimmer regulado con un fototransistor, pero como puedo hacer para variar la intensidad de luz de la lampara, sin usar triac? (es un proyecto de la facu, y solo puedo usar transistores y amp operaciones.)


----------



## capitanp

si tambien, pero con este lo unico que tenes que acondicionar es la proporcionalidad en que queres que varie la luz con respecto a la tension de fototransistor


----------



## linoush02

pero me olvide de aclarar que la lampar esta conectada a alterna 220v , no tengo idea


----------



## Fogonazo

linoush02 dijo:


> hola... estoy tratando de hacer un dimmer regulado con un fototransistor, pero como puedo hacer para variar la intensidad de luz de la lampara, sin usar triac? (es un proyecto de la facu, y solo puedo usar transistores y amp operaciones.)


Como elemento regulador puedes emplear un MOSFET de alta tensión y un puente de Graetz.


----------



## linoush02

EL puente de Graetz, ES PARA RECTIFICAR, debe ser q*UE* no me se explicar, hice un diagrama en bloque para ver si se me entiende. LA LAMPARA VA ESTAR ALIMENTADA con AC, el problema es el regulador, como hago para que la variacion de luz (de la lampara) sea en forma continua? lo pense hacer con reles (con varios reles) lo que lograria, es q*UE* la variacion sea en forma discreta, es decir q*UE* la lampara se prenderia dando "saltos" de intensidad de luz.


----------



## Fogonazo

linoush02 dijo:


> ... estoy tratando de hacer un dimmer regulado con un fototransistor, pero como puedo hacer para variar la intensidad de luz de la lampara, sin usar *triac*? (es un proyecto de la facu, y solo puedo usar transistores y amp operaciones.)



Si (Como dijiste) *NO* puedes emplear un TRIAC (Tampoco valdrían 2 SCR´s Back-To-Back) deberás emplear "Otra Cosa", esa *"Otra cosa"* es lo que te estoy proponiendo.

En serie con tu lámpara colocas un rectificador de onda completa (Puente de Graetz).

Entre el positivo y el negativo de este puente rectificador va el MOSFET.

De esta forma el MOSFET trabaja con una tensión continua gracias al puente.

Mediante pulsos de ancho variable (PWM) controlas el tiempo de encendido/apagado del MOSFET y con esto la luminosidad de la lámpara.


----------



## linoush02

GRACIAS FOGONAZO 

despues de hablar con la ingeniera nos dio permiso para usar triac, igual ahora tengo q*UE* pensar, la regulacion, y todo eso, pero vi bastante en internet, pero me surgio una duda como:
como hago un circuito que responde rapidamente? o todos los triac tienen una respuesta rapida?

gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo

linoush02 dijo:


> .....como hago un circuito que responde rapidamente? o todos los triac tienen una respuesta rapida?...


Un TRIAC conmuta (Muy rápido) cuando le das el pulso de disparo, pero se abre "Solo" cuando la corriente que pasa por el llega a 0 A
O sea cierra cuando tu quieres, pero se abre cuando la corriente quiere.


----------



## juliet

Perdon si no encuentro el lugar más apropiado para consultar esto, pero estoy haciendo el dimmer que aparece en http://sound.westhost.com/project62c.htm y tengo dudas con respecto al generador de rampa que aparece ahi, encontre otros que llevan amp op pero ya tengo hecho este en protoboard y estaria bueno si alguien me puede explicar más o menos como funciona.






Espero respuestas! gracias!


----------



## linoush02

si, podrian explicar el post anterior,
como funciona el circuito de sicronizacion, con los transistores. ???
se ve interesant!!!!


----------



## crimson

Acá hay uno parecido con su explicación de funcionamiento. Saludos C


----------



## linoush02

esta bueno, este ultimo circuito crimson, pero  tendria q*UE* haberlo visto hace dos meses atras,  pero bue*NO* me quedo con el anterior, porque ya lo hice jjjj el problemas es q*UE* no tengo una expicacion clara de la parte de sincronizacion, saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Quieren un dimmer para leds con control de 0V a 5V? es para leds rgb, con una tensión seleccionan el color y con otra la intensidad


----------



## Fogonazo

linoush02 dijo:


> esta bueno, este ultimo circuito crimson, pero  tendria q*UE* haberlo visto hace dos meses atras,  pero bue*NO* me quedo con el anterior, porque ya lo hice jjjj el problemas es q*UE* no tengo una expicacion clara de la parte de sincronizacion, saludos


¿ Leíste la primer página ?


----------



## juliet

Fogonazo, si leímos la primera página pero necesitamos una explicación mas concreta de como funciona el generador de rampa ese que vos subiste que es el mismo que subí un  par de post atrás, si entendemos su función en el circuito final, pero tenemos que explicar de una manera más detallada el funcionamiento del mismo por separado, es como que nuestro informe es como muy modular y la parte de la rampa nos quedo incompleta (aclaro, soy campañera de facultad de linoush02).

saludos, espero respuesta!


----------



## anderson torres

Buenas Noches!!

Una pregunta de rapidez.
Cual es la  funcion de este circuito (imagen) y que tipo de circuito es??

Me interesa mucho saberlo.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

anderson torres dijo:


> Buenas Noches!!
> 
> Una pregunta de rapidez.
> Cual es la  funcion de este circuito (imagen) y que tipo de circuito es??
> 
> Me interesa mucho saberlo.
> Gracias.



Eso es una fuente de corriente constante, hace que la carga del capacitor tome una forma recta (Rampa) en lugar de la parábola habitual que se formaría a través de una simple resistencia.
Mas adelante, en el circuito, permite que la regulación mediante los potenciómetros sea lineal.


----------



## anderson torres

Lo suponia, pero no habia visto esa configuracion como fuente de corriente.
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## nikko

Hola fogonazo. Primero muchas gracias porque siempre que busco algo para hacer y trato de enterderlo (cosa que es muy seguido pero no siempre lo entiendo jaja) encuantro un post tuyo muy bien detallado.
 ahora que lo tenia ganas de hacer son unas luces (con tiras de led led rgb) audioritmicas la idea es que penda un color dependiendo la musica, y poder controlar la intencidad de la luz, y segun lo que entendi, tendria que armar 3 de estos, y en la otra entrada de la compuerta AND poner un divisor de frecuencia  (altos, medios, agudos), es correcto esto?? 
en el primer diagrama, de cuanto es el secuandario del tranfo?? se puede cambiar el pote, por uno de por ejemplo 10k para tener una mayor regulacion??
muchas gracias


----------



## Josefe17

Paseando por la Gran Vía de Madrid y tras encontrarme el otro día el dimmer a reóstatos (_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/588333/ _) se me ha ocurrido barajar la idea de hacerme un dimmer "sencillo" (6CH) como el que aquí se plantea. Tras observar el esquema de fogo y el subido por crimson ( Ver el archivo adjunto 42329 ) me surgen algunas dudas:
1. ¿Valdría para cargas inductivas tipo foco PAR con transformador a 6VAC o un motorcito universal, y si no que se le podría hacer?
2. ¿Habría algún inconveniente en emplear un trafo sin punto medio y un rectificador de onda completa? En todo caso habría que variar R2. También me interesaría subir el voltaje de alimentación, por lo menos del trafo hasta 12-15VAC (necesitaría una salida estabilizada de VCC de mínimo 18 VCC para una mesa que tengo) Creo que sin problemas.
3. ¿Si elimino la puerta AND y excito el opto con R3 desde la salida del LM528 tampoco me molestaría?
4. Qué opto usar ¿MOC3020 como en el otro esquema? ¿Y TRIAC para 1800W cual usar?
5. si le meto un trifase necesitaría una rampa por fase empleada, pero sería común a todos los canales que compartan fase (¿así como si le hago sólo monofásico sólo necesitaría una rampa para los 6 CH o no?), pero ¿la fuente podría ser común para todos cogiéndola de cualquier fase y neutro; y para la señal de rampa un puente directo a 220v con las resistencias R1 y R2 y adecuadas?
Gracias por todo por adelantado.

Josefe17

6. Añado, ¿y poner algún pote para regular un mínimo de precalentamiento? ¿Y de máximo?


----------



## Josefe17

Aprovecho este tema para hacer un aporte también: un invento que hice para una mesa Lite Puter basado en un oscilador 555. Con un pote regulamos el tiempo en on que es igual al tiempo en off (periodo del 1er 555), con otro 555 invertimos su señal, así mientras un canal está en on el otro está en off. Con un par de transistores NPN-PNP gestionamos el control de la mesa, de tal modo que puentean el fader de la misma (en el esquema el voltímetro). Un conmutador selecciona que 555 es el que va a gobernar ese canal o apagado. El pulsador permite desconectar mediante un relé el 555 poniendo la unidad en reposo. Posteriormente le separé los potenciómetros y el relé le hice actuar sobre el reset.
Si encuentro mañana algún vídeo en el otro PC lo enlazo y lo subo.


----------



## Heiliger

monte el dimmer con el circuito del555 pero solo puedo variar el voltaje de 120 a 80 que puede ser?


----------



## leandro_or

hola, estuve tratando de simular uno de los circuitos publicados aca en el foro, pero tuve problemas... multisim me da error a la hora de la simulacion, y no se porque puede ser... alguien podria ayudarme???

ademas me gustaria hacer varios "canales" de dimmer, y no tengo en claro desde donde tendria que empezar a "copiar" el circuito... desde ya muchas gracias por todo...

saludos..


----------



## fernandoae

Una vez que entiendas el circuito te va a ser muy fácil adaptarlo para varios canales, lo que está a la izquierda es un generador de rampa, que arranca en el cruce por cero de los 220V... la linea roja es la salida de la rampa, lo que tenés que repetir para cada canal es lo de la izquierda... entendés mas o menos?  la señal de la linea roja va a todos los operacionales de los otros canales, a la entrada inversora de c/uno.



Ah y te recomiendo que hagas simulaciones en proteus, en mi opinion me parece mejor.Igual mucho no uso simuladores... no le tengo confianza


----------



## leandro_or

fernandoae dijo:


> lo que tenés que repetir para cada canal es lo de la izquierda...




hola *fernandoae* muchas gracias por contestar... te hago una pregunta... no habras querido decir que debo repetir el circuito de la derecha???
 ahora que me lo explicas asi, con la division negra que has hecho, creo que puedo entenderlo un poco mas... igual no me queda muy en claro el tema del cruce por cero...

de todas maneras muchas gracias por la respuesta...


----------



## fernandoae

Eso dije jaja, repetir la parte de la DERECHA  hno: me confundí a lo que no estaba mirando el dibujo. Tenés que hacer una copia de lo de la DERECHA para cada canal. Lo entendiste? sinó te hago un esquema rapidito en el paint nomás


----------



## leandro_or

lo entendi mas que bien... muchas gracias... de verdad


----------



## peep387

fogonazo.. el primer circuito que pusiste al principio del tema es el mas correcto.. que es conertis el pulso senoial de la red electrica en una de suerra con una conexion pnpn  si existen proleas en el aguste por la temperatura pero eso si esta mal calgulados los valores.. los transistores apenas verian e calentar lo que si que hay que juntarlos para que tengan los dos la misma temperatura.

 busca en el google sobre conexiones pnpn.

despues de la onda e sierra tansolo es poner un operacional comparador que genere el disparo ala tension que quieras. ya sea que ostengas la comparacion de un potenciometro potenciometro digital o resistencia array

un saludo


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Fogonaso: de que librería del multisim sacaste un optotriac?


----------



## Fogonazo

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Fogonaso: de que librería del multisim sacaste un optotriac?



De la librería *"Privada"* de la *Fogonazo INC.* , es solo esquemático, no lo simula.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Haaaaaaaa que pillo  
Yo usé en alguna simulación un puente de diodos+ un optotransistor.

PD: que daría por ver esa librería de la Fogonazo Inc.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Fogonazo dijo:


> Versión 2.01:
> Mas rampa, mas estabilidad, mas corriente de salida, mas componentes.
> 
> Llame Ya, nuestras operadoras están esperando su llamada, no se pierda esta increíble oferta para El Foro
> 
> Deposite U$ 25 en las cuentas de La Fogonazo Incorporaited de Islas Caimán y reciba como oferta especial la bendición del Dalay Lama.
> Este producto NO se encuentra disponible en comercios. Es una oferta solo para “El Foro”



Fogonazo para operacion de el circuito Version 2.01 de deteccion de cruce por cero para operarlo a 60hz se requiere de cambiar R4 y C3?  Me puedes inidcar con que formula calculaste estos valores?

De antemano muchas gracias!


----------



## powerful

Creo entender el ckto de Fogonazo y espero no equivocarme ,puedes cambiar : R6 (1.2K) a 1K  ó R7(4.7K) a 5.6K ó R4(8.6K) a 10.3K (NO EXISTE) ó C3(220nF) a 264nF(NO EXISTE) ,..puedes reemplazar R6+R7 por trimpot de 5K para un ajuste más exacto.
P.D.: La pregunta no era dirigida a mi persona y me tomé la libertad de constestarla si he cometido una falta del Foro espero sus indulgencias.
Saludos!!



Fogonazo, tenemos entendido que un dimmer es un atenuador regulado manualmente y no tiene retroalimentacion PID ,que lo complicaría, y escaparía de la comprensión de algunos compañeros Foristas que recien se inician en la electrónica.
La rampa generada por el 555 se vé alterada por las fluctuacines de la red comercial, si colocamos un regulador de voltaje al generador de rampa y mantenemos el voltaje DC de comparación sin regular,variable proporcinal a las oscilaciones de la  red, obtendríamos una compensación en el brillode la lámpara.
Saludos!!


----------



## ingenierus1

Buen dia, alguien podria aclararme cual es la utilidad de la rampa para controlar el triac???

Acaso no se podria solo controlar el tiempo en que se enciende el triac, es por cuestiones de linealidad o de armonicos???

Gracias.


----------



## fernandoae

Primero investiga como funciona el triac y te vas a dar cuenta que por ninguna de las dos  jeje


----------



## fernandob

es que si se puede controlar triac tanto por rampa como por tiempo , teneindo claro que una vez disparado asi queda hasta que se extinga la tension.
como ya dije en algun lado son solo distintas formas de encarar el diseño .

coño .


----------



## fernandoae

> Acaso no se podria solo controlar el tiempo en que se enciende el triac


A eso iba, a que queda conduciendo hasta el cruce por cero  y habia leido mal... lei "el tiempo que se enciende el triac"


----------



## fernandob

seria:
por tiempo :
inicia conteo con cruce por cero.......delay seleccionado  >>> disparo
y queda disparado hasta que se extinga al senoide.
al inicio de el nuevo cruce por cero se resetea contador, bloqueandisparos y inicia delay.


por rampa:
se genera una rampa la cual es comparada con un comparador con una CC (este es el ajuste ) , cuando la rampa es mayor que el ajuste  >>> dispara.
la rampà puede estar en funcion de la senoide (siempre creciente y no seguirla) o puede ser generada por otro medio, pero siempre iniciar con el cruce por cero y extinguirse con el .

como dije: en realidad ambos casos pueden verse como "tiempo" , la diferencia es como se lo encara en la cabeza de el diseñador y que componentes tiene para usar.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

> en realidad ambos casos pueden verse como "tiempo"


Es que en realidad, siendo un triac, no hay otra forma de controlarlo, es el tiempo (o ángulo) que está encendido.
Y en este caso, el autor eligió usar una rampa sicronizada con la frecuencia de la red, para poder compararla con una tensión contínua de control ya que ése era justamente el cometido, controlar el ángulo de conducción mediante una tensión contínua (tal como está puesto en el título del hilo).


----------

